# 2048 to HNRC 3/6 at 8:00 am



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

For the reasons similar to the site problems, the eTree is out of commission for a bit. More explained later.

But, 2048 will be heard in HNRC Thursday, 3/6 at 8:00. Please plan to attend that hearing and bring others with you. We've been careful not to call for personal attendence at the hearings unless very necessary, and this is one of those times. We need everyone at the capital that day.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Dan--

Wish I could be there to "walk the walk" but I have a flight to D.C. that morning.


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

Was the 1/2 day duck hunting amendment stripped from 2048 before it was passed? I haven't heard any more about it and the ND G&F site didn't mention it.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Half-day out. 25% discretionary adjustment in. This is an important bill and must be supported to the maximum extent. I hope EVERYONE is making travel plans for next Thursday. The word from our opponents is that the waterfowl issue is being caused by a dozen rabble-rouser resident hunters. A large presence in Bismarck on Thursday is the only way to show different. There will be an opportunity to testify if you wish, but you don't need to speak to send an important message. If there was one day your presence was needed in Bismarck the entire session, it is next Thursday. This is very important.


----------



## SiouxperDave (Sep 3, 2002)

I've sent emails urging a NO vote. Hopefully the House will do what the Senate couldn't and this bill will fail. If the House feels that ND needs a cap, hopefully they'll modify it so it resembles HB1307. From what I've been hearing, there is a lot of opposition to 2048 in the House. It should be a close vote. I'm sure it will come down to the rural vs urban reps just like the Senate vote.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Dave, didn't know that the ND redistricting extended the boundaries of any ND legislative district to the Twin Cities. What address are you using on your legislator contacts? :lol:

By the by, you may want to look a little more closely at the roll call vote for 2048. Yes, there was strong urban support, but interesting to see that the rural YEA's are what tipped the balance. Don't hear that much.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Boys the big push is on we need everyone's help this emailed to me earlier.

randy frost & chamber of D L, have adds on radio, and in paper
> for free rides on their charterd bus to attend the hearings an testfy
> against SB 2048 on mar 6th. They say non-res will be capped at
> 22,000. toality unresonable.

This is more than a shoot over the bow this can hull the ship. Numbers will matter.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

In like Flynn. Am re-entering this months signups for the etree, but they aren't accecpting yet.


----------



## SiouxperDave (Sep 3, 2002)

Dan, Boundaries only exist in one's mind.  If I didn't have to work 3/6, I'd catch a flight to Bismarck and check it out. Hopefully I'll be able to catch a little of it on the internet. Put in a good word for me. :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Dick,

While testing the etree was accepting emails....email me the problem you're having.

For the few that still can't see the site yet due to DNS issues, I enabled it so you can still enter etree emails at:

http://216.92.69.234/signup.html


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

No problem. I made a group address of the last 2 doz addresses that came in and will forward the alerts BCC as they come. Unfortunately I deleted the first 3 weeks of Feb. subscriptions. Just keep up the good work, you guys are all doing a great job.


----------

